

Show HN: Please playtest my Card Pirates playing card game - chrismdp
http://cardpirates.com

======
chrismdp
I made this yesterday, played it with my kids, and they seemed to like it - so
I made a webpage with the rules. You only need a pack of playing cards and a
token per player to play.

Let me know if you like it!

